# Is Miracle Less About Randomness And More About Faith ?



## Seeker2013

I wonder often whether bibi rajni's leper husband really was cure of his disease miraculously by taking a dip in golden temple sarovar.
was it the faith of hagar, abraham's wife that resulted in sprouting of water in the barren desert of mecca.
was it the unshakable faith of bhagat prahlad that god is his protector that led to god taking narsingha form to kil the dait harnakash .
I wonder often why miracles happen only with a select few.
could it be because they have unshakable faith in divine help ?


----------

